# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Canadian NACO CL Exam

## Corky

Anyone taken the canadian NACO contact lens exam....i just wanna know what to expect...i am very nervous..any tips..anyone else taking it this year....HELP...what pictures to study for the pathology section..any good lists to help me get through the 6 month check section...................POSITIVE THINKING RIGHT :Eek:

----------

